
No, you can't lock a gadget to the top of the sidebar - chaostheory
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/07/21/10040699.aspx
======
eitally
I don't see why the comments were so derogatory. This is a perfectly
reasonable question _in an enterprise setting_. Heck, Internet Explorer offers
something around 1300 different possible group policy settings for
administrative control. Why wouldn't a Microsoft platform developer expect
something similar from the Sidebar?

~~~
pixelbath
This is an ongoing theme of Raymond Chen's blog. He posts something (anything)
about Windows, no matter how informative or unbiased, and there are at least a
hundred comments describing how stupid Microsoft is.

In an enterprise setting, this would be fairly trivial to do, either through
group policies (do not allow sidebar modifications), or sheer workarounds. He
said there is not a _supported_ way, not that it was impossible.

Also, Raymond has posted similar topics to this before. Such as: why can't you
make a topmost window over other topmost windows? A: It then becomes an arms
race, and then _everybody_ wants a top-topmost window.

I would not expect this sort of inane behavior out of an API. A window is
either forced to the top via API (or a gadget is at the top of a sidebar), or
it's not. I don't expect special treatment.

------
Groxx
This week on, "The Customer Isn't Always Correct"...

------
mahmud
That's was a good UI decision. However, a bad decision was when they copied
the iPhone UI for a Visual Studio add-on.

[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/19/vs-2010-pr...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/19/vs-2010-productivity-
power-tools-update-with-some-cool-new-features.aspx)

via @rsynnott

~~~
Groxx
Haha, _what?!_ Why would you use big-ass on/off sliders instead of a check box
in a _developer tool_?

